# Please help identify crashed WWII plane



## Mishkamike (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello comrades, I have this photograph of a crashed WWII plane, is there any way to identify it by this photo? It was in a lot of German photos, so I can make a guess that this plane is either French or German because the guys on the photo are wearing clothes that typically a French man would wear (I believe one of them has a beret). Any information or even guesses are much appreciated!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 30, 2020)

JU88?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> JU88?



My guess as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mishkamike (Oct 31, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> JU88?


I just looked at the engine of Ju88 and it does look just like it, thank you!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ju88


----------



## YakMan (Nov 7, 2020)

My two pennyworth would be allied troops overruning a Luftwaffe airfield. I would not say this was a crashed aeroplane. The propeller has been carefully removed - not something you could do without the right tools and the propeller shaft looks like new! I think it is still a Ju-88 but in the middle of maintenance on a captured airfield and it was either on jacks and has fallen or been pushed off, or the undercarriage has collapsed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 7, 2020)

YakMan said:


> My two pennyworth would be allied troops overruning a Luftwaffe airfield. I would not say this was a crashed aeroplane. The propeller has been carefully removed - not something you could do without the right tools and the propeller shaft looks like new!


I agree. There doesn't seem to be any furrowing of the ground as there would be in a belly landing, and there appears to be another nacelle/engine assembly on the ground behind the wing. I'm guessing a "boneyard" or salvage lot for cannibalization.


----------

